# Memorial pays tribute to fallen Rangers



## Boondocksaint375 (Oct 11, 2006)

FORT LEWIS, Wash. (USASOC News Service, Oct. 10, 2006) - Nothing lasts forever, but the Rangers made a tribute last week to their  fallen comrades that will last for generations - by etching their names in granite.

More...


----------



## MADMIKE175 (Oct 11, 2006)

Nice.

Rest in Peace brothers.


----------



## jordan (Oct 11, 2006)

Wow... Just, wow... amazing. wish I could have been there...


----------



## PurduePara203 (Oct 26, 2006)

All the way.


----------

